# HACK SQUATS



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi all

As I train alone at home I dont feel very confident/safe doin squats. Just been lookin on a website showing how to do hack squats and the hack squat seems a much safer way of doin them but are they as effective as your regular squat?


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

I do hack squats heavy as i do have a squat rack im the garage at the mo (i also train at home) i think there just as good, the only thing is you cant go as deep with them, unless you stand on a slighty raised platform, i do them standing on breeze blocks laying flat, just gives me that little bit extra range. Hope this helps, what set up you got at home?


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

Ill give that a go cheers. I keep catchin the back of my legs as Im doin them.Is this just bad technique?

got a bench with leg curl etc and a lat/pulldown machine. Pretty basic but does the job.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

I know what you mean, i find if i push the bar back slightly on the way down you get a good lat workout as well, if you have a swiss ball, try putting that agaist the wall , lean agaist it, with it in the small of your back, while holding db's squat down untill legs are 90 dergrees, making sure that your knees arnt in front of your ankles, then push up to just b4 lock out, there a killa if done properly.


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

seems like your in the same boat as me as far as the training from home is concerned. Whats ya weekly workout routine consist of? I think mines ok now after takin advice from the guys on this forum. Growin slowly but surely


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought I'd revive an old thread rather than create a new one...

I've been training in the gym for 8 months now. I've used the hack squat machine for the last 5 weeks and the days after I use it (once a week) my knees hurt. As the weeks go on I try to change my foot placement and make sure my feet are pointing the same way as my knees etc.

I find it difficult to push with my heels too. Any suggestions about these problems, are hack squats not for everyone or do we just need to live with it and get on with it?

Cheers


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Hack squats are better for quad development than regular squats, Quads are more isolated and almost impossible to cheat the weight up with you lower back etc. If you looking for good quad development Hack squats are the way forward IMO.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

ukdel said:


> Thought I'd revive an old thread rather than create a new one...
> 
> I've been training in the gym for 8 months now. I've used the hack squat machine for the last 5 weeks and the days after I use it (once a week) my knees hurt. As the weeks go on I try to change my foot placement and make sure my feet are pointing the same way as my knees etc.
> 
> ...


You are maybe using to heavy a weight, start with a relatively light weight and as you find your rhythm and form progress from there. Id let your feet fall into their natural position, don't try and force them into a position you are not comfortable with, your training your quads as long as your using a solid range of motion were your feet are pointing doesn't make a hell of a lot of difference.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

ukdel said:


> Thought I'd revive an old thread rather than create a new one...
> 
> I've been training in the gym for 8 months now. I've used the hack squat machine for the last 5 weeks and the days after I use it (once a week) my knees hurt. As the weeks go on I try to change my foot placement and make sure my feet are pointing the same way as my knees etc.
> 
> ...


I don't attempt to go heavy on hacks and prefer lighter weight, higher reps, feet closer together. Better for shape and working the outer sweep.

Bio-mechanically its a different exercise.

With regular squats the weight is on your traps, and as you squat the line of the bar is over the knees and through the centre of the foot.

With hacks, your back is flat against the pad, and you feet are half a step forward. This isolates the quad more, but puts the knees in a more vulnerable position.

Try lower weight, higher reps, feet up on the board but closer together, knee wraps, and not bouncing out of the bottom.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I use hack squats in my routine with a close stance to really hit the outer quad sweep and really deep for upper quad growth and development.


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> You are maybe using to heavy a weight, start with a relatively light weight and as you find your rhythm and form progress from there. Id let your feet fall into their natural position, don't try and force them into a position you are not comfortable with, your training your quads as long as your using a solid range of motion were your feet are pointing doesn't make a hell of a lot of difference.


Thanks for your reply. I do four sets with weights from 50 - 70 kg plus the machine which is low compared to my max of 300kg plus the machine on the leg press. I appreciate it's a different exercise however. I'll lower the weight and see how I get on too.


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Try lower weight, higher reps, feet up on the board but closer together, knee wraps, and not bouncing out of the bottom.


I'll give that a go cheers. My feet are shoulder width apart & the most comfortable place is my feet as high up the foot platform as possible. I try to focus on form so make sure not to bounce or cheat the best I can.

To lower the weight seems my ideal option at the moment.


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I use hack squats in my routine with a close stance to really hit the outer quad sweep and really deep for upper quad growth and development.


Noted, thanks.

Also which gym would you recommend in Notts? I'm staying in Notts again soon and have used Peak Physique in the past. Their machines are terrible though.

Edit: Kirkby in Ashfield area is where I'll be staying.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tried hack squats several times with different foot positions and decided I hate them.

Never feel that they hit my quads properly and that my knees are doing too much work whether heavy or light.

I use a front squat now as an alternative


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I use hack squats in my routine with a close stance to really hit the outer quad sweep and really deep for upper quad growth and development.


I seen a video on youtube with Tom Platz doing this sort of thing, he had his heels together with his toes pointing out (like duck feet). He was saying that it placed more stress on the outer quad and gave him that great sweep.


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks all I'm training legs tomorrow so will lower the weight & see how my knees feel in a few days.

Cheers


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

ukdel said:


> Thanks all I'm training legs tomorrow so will lower the weight & see how my knees feel in a few days.
> 
> Cheers


Try keeping to the mid range of the movement, not quite 100% bottom and not quite locking out at the top. This keeps the weight on the quads, and after 12 reps with the right weight you'll know all about it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Try keeping to the mid range of the movement, not quite 100% bottom and not quite locking out at the top. This keeps the weight on the quads, and after 12 reps with the right weight you'll know all about it.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I never lock out and usually go just below parallel. Slower on the way down than on the way up etc.

I also had a thought today that maybe the knee aches come from leg extensions as I use high weight on those which I keep raising.

I'll lower the weight on the hacks and continue as normal on the leg extensions and vice versa the following week to see what I find.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

ukdel said:


> Noted, thanks.
> 
> Also which gym would you recommend in Notts? I'm staying in Notts again soon and have used Peak Physique in the past. Their machines are terrible though.
> 
> Edit: Kirkby in Ashfield area is where I'll be staying.


Cyrils on Nuthall Road or Xercise4less in Radford just off Ilkeston Road


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> I seen a video on youtube with Tom Platz doing this sort of thing, he had his heels together with his toes pointing out (like duck feet). He was saying that it placed more stress on the outer quad and gave him that great sweep.


Yup, and the hack squat is one of the few exercises where you can use a truly close stance and give the outer and upper quads a good w/o


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

So I did what I said in my previous post..the first week I dropped the weight on my hack squats and remained as normal with the weights on leg extensions and the following days my knees felt the same, sensitive and not right. ( my left knee especially ).

The week after, I halved the weight on my leg extensions and doubled the amount of time under tension and used my normal weights on the hack squats and my knees feel better.

I've never been all that good at kneeling but when I do its still sensitive. I feel that the too - heavy - a - weight on leg extensions was the problem.


----------

